# Best Video of 2008-2009



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine would have to be I Ride Park City. Great riders, great tricks, not much more you could ask for in a video.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i would have to say thats it thats all by far. the level of riding and the cinamatography are incredible.. and i just love T. rices style. 
And double decade and familia were pretty good too 
although i havnt seen i ride park city 

you should put forum or against em in there if you still can 

very good poll by the way


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

remember thats it thats all is actually a 2 season vid so its gets a leg up in some respects

i voted for ready .. not only cause its got a few slc local homies but because gigi and muller are two of my favs.. lots of sequences of guys just riding and having fun is way more important to me than 1260's but thats just my opinion

a surprise for me this year is mdp's double decade.. i always getthe mdp "a list" dvd but its rarely this damn good... almost an hour with gr8 footy from jones walker walsh backstrom bittner sorsa ettala dcp jussi and the list goes on and on.. like i said a pleasant surprise for me this year


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only seen Ready, Aesthetica, and the first half of No Correct Way so far. Voted for Ready. The Jeremy Jones segment is insane. Gigi Ruf (gotta get those Simpsons goggles!) and the guy wallriding the dam were cool too.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

hard to decide seeing as we are only 1 month into 2009 there is bound to be better stuff in the next 11 months.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Between Absinthe and that's it that's all.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Double Decade with Think Thank in a far second. Heikki and Eero's segments were raddd.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> you should put forum or against em in there if you still can


Yeah I wanted to but they only allow 10 options. I think I should have gone with that one over a few others now that I look at it. Another good one I had to leave out was All Day Everyday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats it thats all and Familia were the only two movies where i actually liked the music
I ride park city omg! worst sound track ever makes me want to cut myself(only one exception the electro house style song second last? im trying to find it but i dont know what its called
familia had some fake gangsta crap I would love to drive those kids into the hood and film that
Always snowing somewhere was ok too 3> Ming and Ping
PonyTale ActionhorseFilms - Medium a good movie not listed!

Thats it thats all and their libtech advertising brought the movie down a bit still was awesome


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I hvent seen all of those but I've seen Double Decade, It's Always Snowing Somewhere, That's it That's All, Forum or Against 'Em.

Out of those, I liked Double Decade the best. Willie Yli-Luoma one-footing that Turbo Dream was my favourite part :thumbsup:


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

come on guys. Thats it thats all was sick! Never seen a snowboard video like that. All around best snowboard flick. Ready is good, forum or againstm is up there. No correct way was good too.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yud said:


> I ride park city omg! worst sound track ever makes me want to cut myself(only one exception the electro house style song second last?


Who cares about the soundtrack, the riding was ridiculous. You know its a good film when three of the riders, Torstein, Drew Fuller, and Bode Merrill, could have video part of the year. Plus having all the riding done at one place even makes it that much more impressive.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats It Thats All FTW. 

It was hands down the best snowboarding movie i've seen since Lame. The cinematography, the locations, the music, and the level of riding where all phenomenal. It will be a long time ti'll someone one-ups that one. The only thing that comes close this year is Ready, those two movies make everything else look amateur.

I hated Famillia and Forum or Against em


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

aesthetica and pony tale

optimistic was better than ready


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i love MDP but thats it thats all is hands down my favorite this year. the quality, the wildlife, the beautiful shots, the boarding, the banana hammock in action!


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

Right, that's it that's all is an absolutely amazing achievement for snowboarding and snowboarding videos. I saw the premiere in Denver, met landvik, and saw the movie on a stupidly huge screen in the Denver opera place. However, I have fell in love with Aesthetica, and cant stop watching it. Torstein Horgmo is my favorite rider, and he kills it in this move.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ezkimo said:


> Right, that's it that's all is an absolutely amazing achievement for snowboarding and snowboarding videos. I saw the premiere in Denver, met landvik, and saw the movie on a stupidly huge screen in the Denver opera place. However, I have fell in love with Aesthetica, and cant stop watching it. Torstein Horgmo is my favorite rider, and he kills it in this move.


im right with you i have TITA on blue ray and i actually won aesthetica in a burton video contest. it didnt look like anything special when i got it but it was a pleasant surprise. TITA will probably always be my favorite though


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

A lot of decent vids came out this year... I think Forum Or Agaianst Em should be on this list too!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if i had to pick a straight up EPIC film i would pick Thats it, Thats all but i also fairly enjoyed I Ride Park City for all of the different type of riding it had.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

The only one i have seen so far is forum or against em, and i was amazed! i am currently downloading thats it, thats all and ready from itunes so we will see how those are!


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I havent seen enough snowboarding films to really have enough perspective to argue w/ anyone, but I'd say TITA takes the cake. I showed it to both my step-dad and my dad who have never seen a ski hill. It held their attention the entire time and they took a serious interest in it by asking questions afterwards. That attests to how good the camera work and asthetics were. And I'm pretty sure Travis swet the rider's choice awards w/ the exception of rookie of the year. I'd say that speaks to how good the riding was.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I actually preferred the Making Of part of TITA rather than the main video. The same goes for TGR's Under the Influence.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

If you didn't vote for Thats it Thats All, i do not know whats wrong with you, but you better get that shit checked out lol.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

plus, 2 years and 300 hours of footage later, all you can get is 60 minutes of slowmo and animals?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually like forum or against em more than thats it, thats all...thats after watching like 6 hours of vid today so it may have just been too much


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

that's it that's all

got me too amped for riding in fernie last year, and i probably watched it every week or two


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone else feel that last year's Picture This was better than this year's Double Decade?

And.. it's not in the list, but if it were, I would have voted for Teenage Love Graffiti hands down. I can't see what there's not to like in the Isenseven vids.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

York said:


> Does anyone else feel that last year's Picture This was better than this year's Double Decade?
> 
> And.. it's not in the list, but if it were, I would have voted for Teenage Love Graffiti hands down. I can't see what there's not to like in the Isenseven vids.


teenage love graffiti just had them messing around with their high tech camera with random cut scenes half the time. the riding was good, but that was only half the movie. i think double decade is better than picture this.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Loved That's it That's all, truely epic cinemtography with great backcountry powder shots with t.rice and the king of big mountains jeremy jones!, It doesn't get any better man.

To throw one in that isn't listed but was posted by a few other people Ponytale the free snowboarding video is actually pretty good. and it's FREE!


----------

